# PK Grill



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I'm thinking about buying one.

Anyone here own one? How do you like it?

http://www.pkgrills.com/


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

I had one and loved it until someone else decided they wanted it more than me and took it from my patio.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

day0970 said:


> I had one and loved it until someone else decided they wanted it more than me and took it from my patio.


Was it as versatile as they show on their website?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Looks like nice unit, although I don't see an easy way of cleaning the ash out.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

w_r_ranch said:


> Looks like nice unit, although I don't see an easy way of cleaning the ash out.


Looks like you would have to scoop it out.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

After seeing what the meat looked like on the instructional videos from their website, I would be wary. The ribeye and the pork roast looked like something cooked in a incinerator.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

WilliamH said:


> Looks like you would have to scoop it out.


That's what I thought too after looking at pictures on various sites. I like the cast aluminum body & the retro styling, but picking it up & inverting it to clean it out seems kind of disappointing given both the price & the fact that they've been around as long as the Weber Kettles.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Had one that looked like that years ago. Had a 'vent' with a slide on top and in the bottom to control air....and brush the ashes out.. Really was a nice grill


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

My in-laws have one and I enjoy cooking on it. With that said, it is not very deep which can make it difficult to cook food items that require at least somewhat indirect heat. I never though that cleaning it out was an issue and you just scoop the ashed out the following day or two. The best part about the grill it that it is very light and can be easily moved around. I almost purchased one, but ended up with a BGE which, in my opinion, is a bit more expensive, but so much more versatile.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I had one many years(don't remember the brand but looked identical)and used it until the steel legs rotted off.It was great for burgers but was a little shallow for steaks,but those years,there weren't many steaks for us.I just don't think it will beat a Weber.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

They last forever.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

pretty sure a lot of capt jack's food pics comes off of one of those...


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

We love ours.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

It is nice and has a retro cool to it but...for a little less $ you can get another American made icon that has a lot more cooking surface and is easier to clean. The 26" Weber kettle.


----------



## Treysdaddy (Oct 4, 2010)

My parents had one my whole life. I'm 48. I was shopping in Berings Hardware in Houston a few years ago and saw one. I bought it for nostalgia. I really like it for grilling. I've never smoked on it. Yes, I scoop the ashes out regularly. There is a cult following for these grills, complete with website, Facebook page, and blogs.


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

Wow! There is one of those sitting by the shed at the deer lease. never saw anyone use it. $370.00! seems a bit much. To me, the webber is better in a way. I can build a hot offset fire and then just spin the grate to move things in or out of the heat instead of picking up each piece individually. Heck, you could get 3 webbers And grill up a couple Wagyu steaks for the same money.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have one of those grills out in Sanderson/Brewster Co at our deer camp there. I had not idea it was worth so much. Going out in a week or so to stay a few days, I am going to bring it home and put it into service here at home. 

It does cook good.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

I am a huge fan of outdoor cooking. I have a NG grill ... stick smoker.. and one of these for small wood/charcoal meals... I also bought them for family.. everyone loves this pit... The cast iron grate and insert give alot of flexibilty .. ayou can move coals around to slow cook chicken etc.. cook chamber is fairly large as well.. I just dont see the value in the one posted.. Hope this helps..

I have this one but discontinued .. was retail 150 and I bought 3 at 50$ each
http://www.homedepot.com/p/STOK-Charcoal-Tower-Grill-DISCONTINUED-SCC0140MX/202656790

Current equivalent I think
http://www.stokgrills.com/grills/drum.php


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Small world. Sitting at out table tonight going over plans with our builder. Started talking about a type of built in grill i wanted to put in our outdoor kitchen. Started talking about gas vs wood/charcoal. He mentioned the PK grills. His dad developed them. What are the odds that I am sitting at the table talking to the son of the creator on the same day I read the 2cool post. Anyway, he still cooks on one of the first models his dad created. Hilton Meigs is his dad. You can see a pic of him on the about us section of the website.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

I have one and am completely happy.


----------

